

iOS Authentication Blocks - bleonard
http://www.bleonard.com/blog/2014/04/05/ios-auth-blocks

======
mrsteveman1
I believe you could achieve something similar by passing around NSInvocation
instances too, no? But that wouldn't be nearly as cool, I love blocks :)

~~~
bleonard
Yes maybe, but I've been a ruby/js guy for a while now and grown to love the
proc/function.

------
jordanbrown
Blocks ftw!

